# commercial unit lease-fit out/rent free period query



## CARRIE.B (6 Dec 2010)

Hi,
I am looking at leasing a commercial unit 140 sq m, and it needs to be fitted out. Estimate for fit out is €18000 (includes vinyl floors, dividing walls, doors and fittings,painting, plumbing and electrical). 
When I am negotiating regarding the lease, what rent free period should I be looking for if I go for a)3 year lease or b)4yr 9mth lease? 
Also should I request a BER certificate as a possible negotiating tool?
Is there anything else I should be asking? Rent is €200 a week.
Any suggestions/ thoughts appreciated


----------



## ryanline79 (9 Dec 2010)

As far as I know the BER is compulsory now, dont know how people get around that. Sorry not sure how the rent-free period works.


----------



## mercman (9 Dec 2010)

Without knowing the location of the property, it is difficult to throw an 
objective opinion on this. However the amount of rent is quite small and the lease periods are quite short. It really all depends as to how quickly the owner of the property requires it to be let and how much pressure he might be under. As for the BER cert matter the landlord is likely to tell you to take a run and jump. Basically I wouldn't push your luck on this Green dream.

Rent free period, you just might be lucky to get a couple of months.


----------

